# i broke my clavicle



## Fearless Idiot (Oct 10, 2007)

ive never truly broken a bone in half before and i was wondering who has some experience with this type of injury i have an appointment with a specialist on Tuesday. does anyone know what they do to fix these things i hear theres not allot. it still broken the didn't do anything about it at the hospital just gave me this training bra thing to where and a sling


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*You're 'set'; enjoy*

You'll be like that -- bra and sling -- for a couple of months. It will hurt a lot more (though a different kind of pain) once that bone starts to join up... At least that was my experience.

Enjoy the drugs!


----------



## pogie (Oct 24, 2004)

I broke mine into four pieces on Jun 21. The ER doc said put it into a sling and it'll be fine in a month, "oh, and you might want to have an ortopedidic guy check it out." Went to the ortho guy the next day. He said if I don't get it surgically repaired it will never be the same. When I looked at the x-rays I don't know how inthe world the er doc said put it in a sling. The bones were going 45deg in the wrong direction. ANyway, had surgery Jun 25 and am just getting back on the bike now. I'm 38 so someone younger may grow bone quicker.


----------



## Fearless Idiot (Oct 10, 2007)

if anybodys still reading this there gonna plate and screw it on friday


----------



## mdmoore99 (Oct 7, 2007)

im on #6, one forever in two pieces, didnt want them to operate, no bigge, bra's suck


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

*c bone*

Hey dude-

Snapped my c bone in half two years ago. It never really healed & I broke it again in a low impact sort of way (diving in a pool). After the second time, I opted for the plate & screws, thank god I did. Recovery time was in half & I would fully recomend it. Set it & forget it. Some more info on the topic:

http://www.cyclingforums.com/t-133419-15-1.html


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

I broke mine in April and got a plate and 5 screws. It was 4 months before the Dr. let me back on a mountain bike. I have since crashed and landed on that arm a couple times. I could not tell anything had ever been broken. I have full movement. I did have a lot of numbness after the surgery, but that has mostly gone away. I am seeing the Dr. again in Dec to decide if we should take the plate and screws out. I think I will opt to leave it in. It doesn't cause any issue with the metal detectors at the airport.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

i broke mine twice in 6 mths but id still not recommend surgery because its fine now


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> i broke mine twice in 6 mths but id still not recommend surgery because its fine now


If the break is bad enough that it is a complete non-union then you must have surgery. If you healed and didn't need surgery that's because your break wasn't that bad and the bones were able to reconnect without being plated. Not everyone is this fortunate. You cannot tell someone to not get surgery if their break is a complete non-union because they would simply never heal or be able to function normally.


----------



## bungyfish (Apr 24, 2004)

I broke mine many years ago. It is second only to ribs in the "extended pain" category.
I was given the bra thing and only wore it for a few hours, never went back to it. Saw the doctor a few days later and he said it was really my call because the way mine was broken it would heal the same either way. 
I don't have any real problems w/ it now except when I lift something real heavy directly over my head. No military press at the gym.
My biggest issue was keeping my pit clean. Had to walk my fingers up the wall to clean. Ha.
Good luck healing and listen to your doctor unless he says something crazy like "amputate".
mb


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

bungyfish said:


> ....Good luck healing and listen to your doctor unless he says something crazy like "amputate".
> mb


#$%# DOCTORS! real men get their medical advice right here on mtbr and dont go whining about it either


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys , so I broke my clavicle on sunday and my surgery was scheduled on friday , docs wants to sreew it together. I see that it is best thing to do and I have question - how much did you pay for surgery? Thank you for any help. Rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I hate to say it but my bill was just over $8,000. Our medical _industry_ is a mess. Good luck.


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

catskillclimber said:


> I hate to say it but my bill was just over $8,000. Our medical _industry_ is a mess. Good luck.


:eekster: :eekster: Thank you catskillclimber for info , f--k that is alot of money. I will let you know how much was mine , so far ER and one visit at doctors office $1250. Thanks Rob


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

*insurance?*

do you guys ride w/ out insurance? if you dont have insurance, I think I would let it heal by itself...


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

idahoskier said:


> do you guys ride w/ out insurance? if you dont have insurance, I think I would let it heal by itself...


I ride w/out insurance so I have to pay all by myself. I quess you never broke your clavicle before , my doctor told me that bones are so far apart so this will never heal or I may have many problems in future . I see all guys here who have had surgery say ,they ride and fall again with no problem and a I want to get ready for new season as soon as possible so I think surgery is way to go. I would pay anything to be back on bike again , so my plans about new bike and trips for next year are just a dream now , but my body will be functoning propertly again. I think it is time to pay for stupid mistake ( I did not wear any armor - just helmet etc.) ALWAYS WEAR PROPER ARMOR , USE LITTLE BIT OF YOUR BRAIN AND RIGHT BIKE AND YOU WILL BE SAFE. I learned hard way  Rob


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

*for robi*

Robi-

"I quess you never broke your clavicle before" well dude bad guess. If you could read the above posts you would have read... "Snapped my c bone in half two years ago....After the second time, I opted for the plate & screws, thank god I did"

my turn... I guess you are too dumb to get insurance? Yes, I pay, paid myself in the form of insurance, so I can have peace of mind when I am our Fu**ing off in the woods. Get a night job a couple nights a week and pay for your peace of mind. $8large to $10 large would be a pretty nice new bike...


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Idahoskier , I did not want to be mean!!! Yes I am stupid that I did not pay insurance and as I said , I learned hard way. I ride DH and XC (+ some racing) many years and I can not believe how stupid I was do not have insurance.Even worst, I do not have to get night job to pay insurance. Everything was fun until sunday so I am going to get my new insurance next week (too late).I also overlooked your post , now I got tons of informations. Thank you!!!. Rob


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

*+++++++++ Vibes*

hope you heal up. You will be better right out of surgery than you were three-four weeks into letting it heal on its own. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhugo71 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bungyfish, that's too funny, that's been my biggest pain in the butt is washing the pit and putting on deodorant. I look like a monkey scratching it's pit!

I broke mine in 2 places 3.5wks ago, my Dr. said let's try and let it heal on its own for the reasons listed above. Nerve damage, infection, and he told me that often the bone is weaker where the pins are. I've got a lump in the middle and you can feel where the break is, pretty cool, it freaks people out when they touch it. Dr. said if it heals on it's own there will always be a lump there but it will probably be stronger than the rest of the clavicle after it calcifies up. the clavicle looked like a "z" in the original x-rays.

Seeing the Dr. tomorrow and getting new x-rays to determine if it's healing or not. Feels like it's, I've got about 70-80% range of motion, some pain but thats to be expected. I'm praying i can quite wearing this stupid reverse cross-my-heart BRO. this is the biggest pain of all!

Hope we all heal well!

Mine happend when i was heading down hill doing about 18-20mph when the drop out on my fork sheered off on the brake side. talk about an abrupt stop. Gotta love rockshox, they said this part never fails unless there is rider error! It's not covered under warranty when the fork is barely a year old. how the @#%( can there be rider error when I rarely take the wheel off? I don't use a car top carrier, about the only time i ever take the wheel off is to adjust the disc brakes and that's just to check the pad wear.

oh well, gives me an excuse to buy a new bike with a Fox fork!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

meh you noobs...whatever you are trying to get on your pit, put it on the knee of the same side, then rub your pit on your knee - done. plus this way your knee will never have smelled better



johnhugo71 said:


> Bungyfish, that's too funny, that's been my biggest pain in the butt is washing the pit and putting on deodorant. I look like a monkey scratching it's pit!
> 
> I broke mine in 2 places 3.5wks ago, my Dr. said let's try and let it heal on its own for the reasons listed above. Nerve damage, infection, and he told me that often the bone is weaker where the pins are. I've got a lump in the middle and you can feel where the break is, pretty cool, it freaks people out when they touch it. Dr. said if it heals on it's own there will always be a lump there but it will probably be stronger than the rest of the clavicle after it calcifies up. the clavicle looked like a "z" in the original x-rays.
> 
> ...


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

Broke mine years ago in a race, at the hospital they gave me a butterfly sling that goes around both shoulders from the back. I couldn't take it off for 1 month, then was only able to remove it for showering etc.. it took about three months to completely heal, strong as ever, just a really cool big lump on my shoulder now.. : )


----------



## Bluering (May 15, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> meh you noobs...whatever you are trying to get on your pit, put it on the knee of the same side, then rub your pit on your knee - done. plus this way your knee will never have smelled better


That is the funniest thing iv read in a while... I broke my CB last december into 3 bits doctors said if its not sticking out of the skin, or damaged any major blood vessles to just let it heal as there is more stuff that can go wrong with surgery..(infection and stuff) since then Imet a dude who had his pinned so as to get back to football quicker. Two sergery's later because his body was rejecting the pin they took it all out and he has to let it heal natrually so he ended up out for nearly 5 months.. I dont envy you right now as of all the injurys I have had, that one hurt the most and took the longest to get over.... About 6 weeks till I could start to do much with my arm. 8 weeks before I could ride again and that was taking it easy... When I got back to work I went and saw the Phisio, as we have one at work. He was bummed that I didnt see him straight away as he said he would have had me squeezing a ball, and taking my arm out of the sling and moving my lower arm ( straightening my elbow ) because I left it in the sling and didnt move it at all and my elbow tightened right up. Its now nearly 12 months on and I have been over the bars and landed on that sholder without pain I have a z in the middle of it and it,s right where my camelbak strap sits which is abit irritating but its all good... Hope you heal quick Cheers .T


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

johnhugo71 said:


> Bungyfish, that's too funny, that's been my biggest pain in the butt is washing the pit and putting on deodorant. I look like a monkey scratching it's pit!
> 
> I broke mine in 2 places 3.5wks ago, my Dr. said let's try and let it heal on its own for the reasons listed above. Nerve damage, infection, and he told me that often the bone is weaker where the pins are. I've got a lump in the middle and you can feel where the break is, pretty cool, it freaks people out when they touch it. Dr. said if it heals on it's own there will always be a lump there but it will probably be stronger than the rest of the clavicle after it calcifies up. the clavicle looked like a "z" in the original x-rays.
> 
> Seeing the Dr. tomorrow and getting new x-rays to determine if it's healing or not. Feels like it's, I've got about 70-80% range of motion, some pain but thats to be expected. I'm praying i can quite wearing this stupid reverse cross-my-heart BRO. this is the biggest pain of all!


LOL! That is my exact same story, down to what the doc said. Except I wear the Man-zier.

I just had Xrays after 6 weeks and have some fiberous joining but no calcification yet... I just want to road bike to maintain fitness, but that looks weeks off.

Thanks everyone for sharing their healing stories as it helps when I am feeling discouraged.

P


----------



## johnhugo71 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well the xray's showed that one of the breaks was healing up nicely but the other break still has a pretty large gap with little bone fiber in there SO I'm still in the Bro for at least another 4weeks plus I've got to wear it even tighter and more often, I can only take it off when I shower.

oh well, better than surgery!

Guess it gives me longer to save up for a new bike. 

Keep healing to all of us!

John


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not sure , what is so big deal about surgery , if you have insurance , find GOOD doctor and go for it. I broke my clavicle 11/4/07 , had surgery week after accident (metal plate and six srews) and I was back to work (doing easy light jobs) this monday with full movement but still some pain. Surgery was necessary in my case , because broken bones were too far apart and rubbing against skin - that one week before surgery was very very painfull , I can not imagine pain , what you guys experience for months waiting to heal. I guess I was "lucky". Thank you Idahoskier for your help , when I saw your tread I could not wait to have surgery and get over it. Thank you all for sharing your stories. I hope you all will heal up fast , good luck :thumbsup: Rob


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Everyones case is their own - look at the X-rays and talk to the doctors. I broke mine in two places this August. The X-rays show the middle piece basically sticking straight up, and I have the lump. The first visit to the orthopedist she was pushing surgery. I opted to wait and see. BTW - Living alone with a broken collar bone sucks. Did the finger walk up the shower wall to wash my pit, messed up shaves and hair, putting on socks and tying shoes.

I drove the couch for about a week, then went to spinning classes (I was the guy in the back with the sling), When I could take weight on the spin bike, took my road bike out, and then did gentle Mtn bike rides. The X-rays at the check ups show some healing, but the other bones and muscles are adapting more. 

The big things - If it hurts don't do it. Keep track of your range of motion. Talk to your doctor - don't let them hold a one sided conversation.


----------



## idahoskier (Apr 28, 2005)

Robi-

Good on ya for pulling the trigger & getting it fixed. Make sure you set a couple bucks aside or find a Thai girlfriend to massage your cbone, as the area will build a bit of scar tissue that you must break down. The trap mussle behind the cbone is probally in shock as well & is flexed in defence mode. Get that worked out as well so your shoulders will relax. Also, ASAP get a rubber tube, tie it to a door handle & start strength training & working on you range of motion. Once you can do a push up, get after it. A bit of Yoga helped me as well. You will be amaized how fast you will bounce back. Glad I could be some help & ++++++++++++++++healing vibes++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

